# odd year McHenry county



## bjschwa (Apr 30, 2017)

Not finding anything in my regular spots, took the kids and picked a small patch today. Highlight was my 5 year old finding a single nice one on her own under a wild apple tree on her own after we left the patch I had been waiting to pick. I did find some narrow leaf ramps, quite a few actually. I was used to the regular ones and the non pink/purple stem threw me off. Flavor seems the same, more oniony then garlicky tho. I know I left the roots attached, I try to break them off as I pick them but it the soil was not cooperating and I only took a few clumps from scattered patches.


----------



## bioteacher (Mar 23, 2015)

bjschwa said:


> Not finding anything in my regular spots, took the kids and picked a small patch today. Highlight was my 5 year old finding a single nice one on her own under a wild apple tree on her own after we left the patch I had been waiting to pick. I did find some narrow leaf ramps, quite a few actually. I was used to the regular ones and the non pink/purple stem threw me off. Flavor seems the same, more oniony then garlicky tho. I know I left the roots attached, I try to break them off as I pick them but it the soil was not cooperating and I only took a few clumps from scattered patches.


I'm in the Crystal Lake area if you want a partner to hunt with let me know. Wondering if we have the same ramp area. Only found a few morels last year, even the hens were sparse


----------

